# Moss balls??



## Indyfishy (May 31, 2010)

I've been thinking about getting a moss ball for each of my betta tanks! I think they're so cute, and I bet my bettas would enjoy them! I can't seem to find any good information on caring for these things X_X
So, 

What is required to be able to keep a moss ball???
How do I sterilize/quarantine it before putting it in my tank???
Any other pro's and con's on these plants would help alot!! 

Thanks!!! :-D


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

Yknow, I'm interested in this, too. Do they require nothing special, or would it be better to get a silk plant?


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

I too am interested! 

Though to answer your question diablo13, moss balls do not really provide a hiding place like other plants (fake, silk or plastic) can. So I am not sure if it would be an either/or, but maybe an addition to. That being said, if you have a cave or other hiding places, I suppose you don't really need to have plants for hiding places.


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks, and I'm really sorry for mooching of your thread, indyfishy!


----------



## Sarahlydear (Feb 21, 2011)

I don't own any but am too planning on getting some (tomorrow actually!!) and from what I've heard they are like the typical plant. 
They prefer cooler water but are fine in regular heated aquariums and occasionally you need to take them out and squeeze all the dirt and toxins they absorb like you would a sponge. 
Other than that I haven't heard of anything special you have to do. 
After I get mine I'll post on how they're doing just being taken care of regularly.
Unless someone else wants to offer some advice they know will work!


----------



## gbose (Dec 2, 2010)

I have a moss ball:

Doesn't provide hiding places, but my betta doesn't seem to care. He ignores it actually.
Probably good to QT it, since it could carry snails, etc.
No special care. I avoid Seachem EXCEL in that tank, as I hear it's bad for moss balls.
I take it out and rinse it in used tank water when changing water.

GB


----------



## BS96TB94 (Jul 18, 2011)

If you don't have a current make sure to flip it so all of it gets light.
It's actually not moss but algae forming constantly outwards in a ball shape. Commonly found in Japan and considered a treasure. You can tear it into pieces and it will start growing into baby moss balls. Ohh and they are called Marimo in Japan.

I don't think you have to worry about snails or algae eaters nibbling on it.


----------



## fishcurl (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm curious, too. I noticed some at my local Petsmart, but they were listed as needing 20+ gallons. Is this true?


----------



## BS96TB94 (Jul 18, 2011)

No I have one in my 10 gal. Just as long as it gets brushed off and squeezed once in awhile, and gets enough light it will do fine. Remember to turn it to keep it in a ball and get all sides in the light.


----------



## fishcurl (Jul 14, 2011)

BS96TB94 said:


> No I have one in my 10 gal. Just as long as it gets brushed off and squeezed once in awhile, and gets enough light it will do fine. Remember to turn it to keep it in a ball and get all sides in the light.


Okay, thanks! Good to know.

Though I confess your description of care made me giggle a little. If only other things (i.e., my husband) needed such simple care :lol:


----------



## newf (May 10, 2009)

I had one in my five gallon tank. I never took it out to squeeze it, and that thing grew like a weed. I never rotated it either. No one ever told me you had to do that. We just cut it recently and used it in hubby's larger tank, and it grew like a weed in there too. It now is starting a new growth spurt in my 20 gallon tank. I really like them. They are nice and soft for the bettas to lay on, which Po did quite often. We just bought two more tonight, so I am hoping they grow as well in the new tanks.


----------



## newf (May 10, 2009)

Here is a picture of it to give you an idea of how much it grew. The big green plant on the right is the moss ball...lol


----------



## betta dude (May 22, 2011)

never had one i have seen them i think they look cool though


----------



## betta dude (May 22, 2011)

newf said:


> Here is a picture of it to give you an idea of how much it grew. The big green plant on the right is the moss ball...lol


 wheres the betta in that picture???:-?


----------



## trono (Mar 30, 2011)

newf said:


> Here is a picture of it to give you an idea of how much it grew. The big green plant on the right is the moss ball...lol


Hm, looks like java moss to me. Or maybe something else

This is a moss ball.










They grow very slowly and are very easy to take care of. As others have said they just need to be squeezed and rinsed off every once in a while. I clean mine about once a week.


----------



## lessandler (Jun 5, 2011)

Newf's photo looks like christmas tree moss lumped together. Definitely not a marimo ball which is algae and grows very slowly. I had heard that they may out compete other algae for nutrients and therefore is a good addition to a planted tank.

I had 2 and they are easy to care for, just as people described with care, any light, turn to keep round etc. They do collect mulm though and you do need to rinse them out in tank water on occasion.


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

lessandler said:


> I had heard that they may out compete other algae for nutrients and therefore is a good addition to a planted tank.
> 
> I had 2 and they are easy to care for, just as people described with care, any light, turn to keep round etc. They do collect mulm though and you do need to rinse them out in tank water on occasion.


You have just convinced me that my life will not be complete without one!


----------



## newf (May 10, 2009)

It was a java moss ball we bought at Petco, not a marimo ball. It was attached to a ping pong ball attached to a line and a weight.

The betta was in his log.


----------



## newf (May 10, 2009)

Now I have a question, you all say that it wasn't a moss ball, but I was told it was a java moss ball. So what is the difference between what you all are talking about. I would assume a moss ball would be any type of moss presented in a ball form. Or are only certain types of moss considered to be a moss ball per se.

It looked just like these when I bought it. And I still have the original one that is growing out again.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

This is what i got last week
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280704839985&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT



> Excellent gift for your friend or loved ones to signify everlasting love....
> 
> The Japanese believe that Marimo will bring good luck. Hence, they grow it in a glass bottle with just some water & ceiling light. Water change is only required once every 2 weeks.
> 
> ...


The ones in the auction pic looked really tiny.


----------



## BS96TB94 (Jul 18, 2011)

fishcurl said:


> Okay, thanks! Good to know.
> 
> Though I confess your description of care made me giggle a little. If only other things (i.e., my husband) needed such simple care :lol:


hahahaha. welcome and hope he's better


----------

